# Snippets of conversation heard as passing by ...



## just_jon (Nov 6, 2004)

"Yes, Sweetie, I'm *positive* Hendrix never said: Excuse me while I kiss some pies."


----------



## The Tamer (Nov 6, 2004)

That's funny! 

I'm a fan of mixed metaphors. They're especially funny when they're genuine errors. One was "she's not the sharpest button in the tin"; the other was "It's not rocket surgery, ya know!" (both from my ex-boss)


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Nov 6, 2004)

It's an ill wind that spoils the broth!


----------



## zilpher (Nov 7, 2004)

I've heard of people who believed Jimi was trying to come out with Purple Haze because of the line "Excuse me while I kiss this guy". Apparently he used to make a joke of it on stage.

But the one that mage me laugh a lot is in Lucy in the sky with diamonds: The girl with colitis goes by...

Check out www.kissthisguy.com


----------



## caringsharingbristolbilly (Nov 17, 2004)

Speaking of mixed metaphors, there was a great one in Futurama. 

"If we hit this bullseye, the rest of the dominoes will fall like a house of cards. Checkmate!".


----------

